# How much?



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I'm just wondering how much my horse would be worth if I decided to sell her. I'm debating whether I want to or not.

"Dasha" (registered as Rosary Beads) is a 5-year old 15.3hh bay Thoroughbred mare. She retired from racing in January 2010 after only running 6 races. I acquired her in early April 2010. She can walk, trot, canter in both directions and has jumped 2'9" with a rider. She has excellent form over fences for a green horse. She is still a bit fast, but not uncontrollable. She needs an experienced rider or an intermediate rider with a trainer to work on her movement and responsiveness under saddle. She has superb ground manners and stays still when tied. She's also great with kids, I have a 1-year old niece that she absolutely loves. EXTREMELY quiet for a 5-year old! She lunges very well and I've started ground driving with her. She's a very fast learner. She loves to jump and with more work on her form and movement, I can see her in the hunter, equitation, or jumper rings. I can definitely see this mare as a jumper! She has the speed and composure and can do the tight turns.

Pics: (I don't have confo shots, I need to get some.)


























































Videos: (sorry they're edited, I don't have any uploaded that are just raw clips.)




















 
I just want some opinions guys! Don't critique me please, haha. Thank you


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

It really depends on there you are from, and how much horses are selling for in your area. Here, you could probably get between $1200-5000 to the right buyer.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I'm in south Louisiana if that helps at all


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not sure about the prices in Louisiana, but there are always websites like Horsetopia - Horses for Sale and Horse Classifieds where you can see the prices of other horses in your area.


----------



## Hollybrook (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not a good time to sell a horse thier dirt cheap, while recently shopping I found a 6 y/o TB Mare 16.2h Jocky Club reg. sire was Canadian horse of the year as 2 y/o she had won over $44K herself on the track, dead broke jumper hunter bla bla bla $500 delivered!! Im in Alabama your in Louisianna 400 miles away so go figure.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have any input on your actual question... and maybe this isn't my place to say. But as the mother of a child the same age, that picture with the baby scared the daylights out of me. What if your horse spooked, snatching her head up or even jumping forward? I'm sorry, I hate to tell anyone "what to do", but please _PLEASE_ be careful.
I don't trust my 18 yo, completely bomb proof, babysitter horse enough to do that. They are still horses.

*steps off soapbox..*


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I like this horse very much, and I think she's a good prospect. I also think at this point in time and her training, she will be difficult to sell. $1000 -$1200 is a realistic asking price, whether you'd get it depends on your area. If you're close to a race track, and there's a steady supply of OTTBs available, that will depress the price and market for her. 

The best thing she has going for her is her quiet, kind disposition. (Her size is also a plus.) But the bottom line is that she's been off the track less than a year, and been in alternate training for only 6 months. In the photos and videos, she still looks racehorse-y -- doesn't accept a lot of contact, leans in rather than bends around the turns, has no muscling on her topline. 

She appears relaxed and willing over fences, but doesn't yet show the kind of form desirable in hunter or jumper. She either leaves very long, and jumps in a long canter stride with no rounding, or when she gets to an appropriate distance, doesn't know how to rotate her shoulder and snap her knees. 

You've done a great job with her so far but now you need to take it to the next level. Get her accepting contact and moving a little rounder, do lots of grids and gymnastics to teach her where to wear her fences and to snap her knees and you'll increase her value and marketability.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

@ImagineThat: At the risk of sounding rude, I asked for pricing of my horse, not a safety lesson.

@maura: Thank you for the compliments on my girl  If I do decide to sell her, it will be in about a month or so. In that time, I will work on her acceptance of the bit, bending around corners and form over fences.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

xxJustJumpItxx said:


> @ImagineThat: At the risk of sounding rude, I asked for pricing of my horse, not a safety lesson.
> 
> .


Fair enough. I apoligized in advance, and normally I do _not_ say anything about people's choices that I notice in a photo (i.e. tying a horse with a bit in his mouth). But I could not bite my tongue on your photo. _Very very_ dangerous...

Good luck with your horse...


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

If you find the right buyer, she'd be around $2500-$3000 in my area (Ohio).


----------



## Iyceisblue (May 31, 2010)

At her current level of training, I would say between $500-$1200. Where im from OTTBs come a dime a dozen and like Maura said she still looks racehorse-ish. At her current level I dont see anything too special about her (not to sound mean or rude) but that could all change with some more training! She is a cute mare though and seems to have a good mind (which is priceless), but the bottome line is she needs more work.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

*feels like a broken record* I agree with Maura. 

In my area, there are several local tracks and OTTBs are a dime a dozen. Here she'd bring about 1000, and that's cause she's an absolute doll. She looks like a great prospect, and if you were near me I'd be driving out right now to take a look at her.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

There aren't many tracks in my area, but there also aren't many hunter stables either so yeah, the market probably isn't huge. As of now, I'm not selling her. From what it sounds like, she needs A LOT more work so I'll give that to her before I make my decision. Thank y'all for the help!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that horse is gorgeous. Like, I want her. Lol. Kind of regretting buying my 5-yr old after seeing this girl....sighh


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

As for my area, I think 1000-1500 is a little low. Something like that goes for several thousand- no lower that 5 or 6. Im in GA, Lake Oconee area.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

around here, northern va area, big horse country, you wouldnt get much more than $750 MAYBE $1000 in this market right now. she looks like a good mover generally speaking, but she needs a lot of weight and muscle, then she will deffinately be a looker. and as you said, more training and overall work would do her some good. also, if i were looking at a horse for jumping purposes, i would want to see her jumping almost anything without much spooking, the height will come with time and training, but i would want a horse that is at least desensitized. (so if you ever were to put an add up, it might be a good idea to advertise her going over flowers, or coops, or gates..built up jumps) 

just my two cents


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Great advice cosmomomo! I will def. start working her over flowers and gates and stuff. I also got some balloons for my birthday that I may tape to a jump, haha!
I worked her over some grids today and yesterday. She's really snapping her knees up and rounding out her body a bit more. A lot of her jumping form has to do with me  I'm not the best at judging for distances and it's really difficult for me to manage her pace because she's resistant to the bit. (another reason why I'm selling her and getting something less green, haha!)
I'm trying to get her to not lean around turns but it's not working too well, she's still super flat and not very flexible. I probably just don't know what I'm doing. I'm keeping her for another month or so and seeing if I can get her accepting contact and bending, but if I can't, I'm just going to have to sell her as is. But I think I'll be able to get some ground covered, even if it's just a little bit  Thank you EVERYONE for your advice!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my that photo with your neice is absolutely adorable


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

xxJustJumpItxx said:


> @ImagineThat: At the risk of sounding rude, I asked for pricing of my horse, not a safety lesson.


The first thing that jumped out at me was the photo of the baby in direct firing range as well, and I’m not even a mother or person who particularly likes kids. :twisted: When you post photos you’re going to hear things you want to hear as well as things you don’t. If you're not concerned with the safety of the baby in question, then a simple "thank you for your concern" would suffice rather than being rude. 

As for your mare, I think she's quite cute, and with her limited training think $1K - $1.5K would be reasonable.


----------

